# My 4 unique(?) GuHongs



## ~Adam~ (Sep 22, 2010)

I just got an order of DIY GuHongs and I thought I'd make some possibly unique puzzles.

My coloured with a black side and black with a white side



Spoiler




















My 2 illusions.



Spoiler



















They both have 2 solved states.
The one on the left you can change from one state to the other using the checker board pattern.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 22, 2010)

Apparently nobody cares.


----------



## pcuber (Sep 22, 2010)

I care, great job the Illusions cubes look cool.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 22, 2010)

Illusions look pretty trippy.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 22, 2010)

Umm... Cool? Not really much to say about it.


Edit: Whoops, almost forgot.

The Illusions look really good.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 22, 2010)

The illusions look really good


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## Logan (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 22, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> The illusions look really good


 


bluecloe45 said:


> the illusions look really good


 


cube-o-holic said:


> the illusions look really good


 


JeffDelucia said:


> the illusions look really good


 


RyanReese09 said:


> the illusions look really good


 


Sa967St said:


> the illusions look really good


 


iSpinz said:


> the illusions look really good


 


Logan said:


> the illusions look really good


There seems to be a common theme.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 22, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> There seems to be a common theme.


 
i fail to see one :confused:


----------



## Logan (Sep 22, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > The illusions look really good
> ...


 ..


----------



## Carrot (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 22, 2010)

The illusions look really great...wait, I mean good.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 22, 2010)

meh.


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Sep 22, 2010)

lol jk I like the first one


----------



## Owen (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## RopedBBQ (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look pretty cool


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look decent


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions look ok.

Edit: 100th post!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 22, 2010)

The illusions are epic. I want one.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 22, 2010)

I might ebay one of them


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Sep 22, 2010)

Well you should, because they do happen to look really cool.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 22, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> Well you should, because they do happen to look really cool.


yeah they look really good


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 22, 2010)

the illusions looks... uhmmm?


----------



## Tone (Sep 22, 2010)

yes the illusions look really good, but the others are pretty sweet also.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 23, 2010)

Getting more than one of the same type of cube is really dumb IMO. But this is okay.:tu


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 23, 2010)

the illusions look really fake.... I mean good.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 23, 2010)

everyone who tried to make a funny from all the repeat posts failed hard.
meh.


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 23, 2010)

I was waiting for someone to do this  this is an awesome idea, but I don't really get the idea of the first cube ion the right. there's a black side instead of white? or what?


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 23, 2010)

OH, and by the way

the illusions look really good


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 23, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Getting more than one of the same type of cube is really dumb IMO. But this is okay.:tu



I'm a little confused by this post.
If you're talking about the illusions they are different and I race my GF on loads of different cubes so even if they were identical I'd be ok with it.
If you're talking about having so many GuHongs then dumb ≠ lazy. I have cubes everywhere so I don't have to go and find the cube I want.
Cubes are actually quite cheap and it's not like I'm buying them with pocket money.



buelercuber said:


> I was waiting for someone to do this  this is an awesome idea, but I don't really get the idea of the first cube ion the right. there's a black side instead of white? or what?



I predominately use white cubes with a black side. In making the coloured cube with a black side I had leftover white pieces so instead of wasting an entire cube worth of pieces I combined them. It actually makes F2L look ahead easier as an added bonus.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 23, 2010)

The illusions look really good.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 23, 2010)

*sigh*, combo breaker


----------



## Truncator (Sep 23, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 23, 2010)

really good the illusions look


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 23, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> the illusions look really good


 


iSpinz said:


> the illusions look really good


 


Logan said:


> the illusions look really good


 


waffle=ijm said:


> really good the illusions look


 
Thanks Yoda...

I mean Waffle.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 23, 2010)

Even though I normally hate cubes with a black face, I think the colored one with a black side looks really nice. Good job. Illusions are kinda neat but a 3x3 illusion is completely trivial.


----------



## maggot (Sep 23, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## Thompson (Sep 23, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 23, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 23, 2010)

You know what? I think everyone loves the illusions, so give yourself a pat on the back.:tu


----------



## Zeat (Sep 23, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## ColdFactor (Sep 23, 2010)

the illusions look really good


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 23, 2010)

It was funny 5 hours ago... Not anymore.


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 23, 2010)

it wasn't funny after the second post.
STOP. SPAMMING.
i've had ENOUGH with that on this forum * fumes *


----------



## Truncator (Sep 23, 2010)

but the illusions do look good


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 23, 2010)

The first people made it funny

the joke lost its funny now


----------



## theace (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the illusions!


----------



## Owen (Sep 25, 2010)

Just saying, I sincerely like the illusions.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 25, 2010)

May I ask what the background is? A table? A mat? What is it and how'd you get it.


----------



## Wassaren (Sep 25, 2010)

C-c-combo BREAKER


----------

